# Any Tappahannock Fishing Reports?



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Has anybody fished the Rt. 360 bridge in Tappahannock lately? I'm planning to head down there with the family this weekend and hope to do some fishing. Does croakers come up this far up the Rappahannock?

Thanks!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The croaker bite has been very good in the Rappahannock. They are hiting on shrimp, squid, and bloodworms. Mixed sizes.


----------



## cescommguy (Jul 1, 2011)

Not trying to burn anyone's fishing spot but are there any public fishing areas in Tappahannock. I've only driven through there on the way to Gloucester and it seems to be pretty much all private land.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

There is a public boat landing (with a small dock if I rememeber correctly) on Dock street in Tappahannock. This is on a creek off of the main river. Naylor's camp ground also has quite a bit of river frontage (across 360 bridge and a little north) that you could probably fish from for a fee.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Thanks for the help. We are planning to go this weekend. I'll post reports once I get back. 

GF


----------

